# Rumi



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I have phrases and whole pages memorized,
but nothing can be told of love.

You must wait until you and I

are living together.

In the conversation we'll have 

then...be patient...then.



_From __Essential Rumi_
​_by Coleman Barks



_Let the lover be disgraceful, crazy,

absentminded. Someone sober

will worry about things going badly.

Let the lover be.



_From __Essential Rumi_
​_by Coleman Barks



_Your love lifts my soul from the body to the sky

And you lift me up out of the two worlds.

I want your sun to reach my raindrops,

So your heat can raise my soul upward like a cloud.



_From __Thief of Sleep_
​_by Shahram Shiva


_Love is from the infinite, and will remain until eternity.
​ The seeker of love escapes the chains of birth and death.
​ Tomorrow, when resurrection comes,
​ The heart that is not in love will fail the test.
​ 
​ _From __Thief of Sleep_
​ _by Shahram Shiva
_


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

My folks are obsessed with Rumi. His poetry is lovely; thanks for sharing.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't read Rumi forver... had to share


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Mm...I'm not in the right frame of mind to understand Rumi. But I'm sure someday I'll get it (again).


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

These are awesome Peace. I love it!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

aw Selene, I'm sorry! I found these I thought you might like, however: 


Birdsong brings relief
to my longing
I'm just as ecstatic as they are,
but with nothing to say!
Please universal soul, practice
some song or something through me!

_Essential Rumi_
by Coleman Barks


​There is a community of the spirit.
Join it, and feel the delight
of walking in the noisy street
and being the noise.
Drink all your passion, 
and be a disgrace.
Close both eyes 
to see with the other eye.

_Essential Rumi_
_by Coleman Barks_​


@lol: thanks lol. or should i say, lol, thanks. lol! gah!!


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting this poetry Peace. I've wanted to read Rumi for a long time...one of those "on my list" poets and authors that I keep meaning to get around to. His poetry is quite beautiful. I really like the last one you posted in your reply to Selene


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

ah... yes, if you're going to get a book my favorite is the Deepak Chopra translation, he really poetically captures the essence, even if it's a small collection: 

Amazon.com: The Love Poems of Rumi (0045863602435): Deepak Chopra: Books

Though the Coleman Barks collection seems to be definitive!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks. Wow...it's kind of startling when you find out about people like this who lived hundreds of years ago, and yet what they have to say is still relevant.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I know right? Imagine if more people would listen... that's what it always makes me think anyway. I mean, it's like he has the answers... but we all have to live it for ourselves anyway. or something.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

You know that he was referring to God, right? 
His poems were his love poems to God, not human.


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks a bunch for those sources! cool peace lady....Peace...

God is Love


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Good point, WickedQueen.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

@Selene: Jalaluddin Rumi is a sufi. And I know pretty much about sufis, sufism, and their poetry.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, I know WickedQueen... all the more reason to listen to him eh?  

A true Lover doesn't follow any one religion, 
be sure of that.
Since in the religion of Love, 
there is no irreverence or faith.
When in Love, 
body, mind, heart and soul don't even exist.
Become this, 
fall in Love, 
and you will not be separated again.


----------

